# anybody know a good Gunsmith in Katy area?



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for your input in advance


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

Try Pete Pieper in Hemstead. He is top notch!!


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*gunsmith*

Bobby Pitchford, Waller,tx. 936 372 9017.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

bspeckchaser said:


> Try Pete Pieper in Hemstead. He is top notch!!


I've never used him before but I've heard really good things about Pete from several different sources. I'm currently saving up some money for a project rifle that I intend to have Pete build.

www.precisionbarrelwork.com


----------

